# Help needed - EMG 707 vs 85-7



## TheHardwareChap (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey,

Well ive looked around a lot and a lot of people say that the EMG 707 and the 85-7 are the same. I asked Rusty Cooley bout it and he said he has the 85-7 in the bridge position and the 707 in the neck. So basically they are different pickups. Now does anyone know where to find the 85-7? Ive looked everywhere but i couldnt find one.

Thanks


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 10, 2009)

85-7 would be a neck pickup if it existed. I think you mean 81-7.

I got a set of Blackouts and I think they are very good side by side with emg's. Plus no routing


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope I know of the 81-7 but I'm talking bout the 85-7. It does exist. I don't think it's for sale though


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never heard anything of this mythical 85-7 pickup. I demand pictures.


----------



## nikt (Sep 10, 2009)

there is no 85-7 

/thread


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Sep 10, 2009)

*MrRustyCooley* (3 days ago) 

"I use EMG 85-7 in the bridge and a&#65279; 707 in the neck. I have tried Blackouts and like my EMG's better"

Then I asked him if this was right or what the EMG website says. The EMG website says that he uses the 81-7 in the bridge but rusty said that was wrong and he uses the 85-7 instead. 



And this guy apparently has the 85-7 in his guitar


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 10, 2009)

You could contact emg directly as this may be a custom


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the 707 IS an 85-7.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 10, 2009)

I bet you my left foot that the 85-7 does not exist.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll join in and suggest that this 85-7 is indeed forged from empty promises and spiteful lies.


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I'm pretty sure the 707 IS an 85-7.



I kinda thought so too.


----------



## Purist (Sep 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> I kinda thought so too.


 
same here


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 10, 2009)

I always thought the 707 was .. a mix between the 81 85  something unique


----------



## I_infect (Sep 10, 2009)

is it possible the 707 was once called an 85-7? however Ive never heard of such a thing. alnico 707=85 /ceramic 81-7=81 /ceramic 60-7=60 etc.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 11, 2009)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I'm pretty sure the 707 IS an 85-7.



 The 707 is the 85-7.


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Sep 13, 2009)

No the 707 and 85-7 are different. Rusty cooley just told me that the 85-7 hasnt released to the public yet and will in a couple of months. That clarifies everything


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 13, 2009)

IIRC, the 707 was designed to be somewhere between the 81 and 85. It resembles the 85 a bit more since it has an Alnico V magnet.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 13, 2009)

rohanranjan said:


> No the 707 and 85-7 are different. Rusty cooley just told me that the 85-7 hasnt released to the public yet and will in a couple of months. That clarifies everything


So...you're just hanging out...with...Rusty Cooley

WTF


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Sep 13, 2009)

haha no. Im asking him on youtube lol


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## I_infect (Sep 13, 2009)

rohanranjan said:


> No the 707 and 85-7 are different. Rusty cooley just told me that the 85-7 hasnt released to the public yet and will in a couple of months. That clarifies everything



I'll believe it when I see it. I don't trust EMG at all... I still think they are using bass pickups and labeling them as 808s


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Sep 13, 2009)

I_infect said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. I don't trust EMG at all... I still think they are using bass pickups and labeling them as 808s



umm why do you think that?


----------



## I_infect (Sep 13, 2009)

because the 808s sound horrid.


----------



## TheHardwareChap (Sep 13, 2009)

I_infect said:


> because the 808s sound horrid.



Not necessarily.



This stuff sounds amazing


----------



## I_infect (Sep 13, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks I guess. I'm not a fan


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, im not really a fan of the way that sounds


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 16, 2009)

rohanranjan said:


> No the 707 and 85-7 are different. Rusty cooley just told me that the 85-7 hasnt released to the public yet and will in a couple of months. That clarifies everything



this:



I_infect said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## onefingersweep (Sep 16, 2009)

It does not exist on the market, YET. The one Rusty have is an 85-7 but it's not on the market yet.

707 and 85 are not the same. They are just similar.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Sep 18, 2009)

BUT the 707 IS based off the 85.so it will be interesting to here how much of a difference there is between a 707 and an 85-7.707 is as close to the 85 than any other emg to date.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 19, 2009)

the emg website says that the emg 707 is "an emg 85 in a (bass pickup) housing". so it literally is just an 85-7. if EMG themselves state that in their description of the product, i feel inclined to trust it.


----------



## Harry (Sep 19, 2009)

rohanranjan said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff sounds amazing




Love that clean tone at the beginning. The Meshuggah type tone didn't sound so great though IMO


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 19, 2009)

i stand corrected, then. i'm interested in seeing what the difference is, in that case. also, it'll be interesting to see what the hell the 707 really is.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Sep 19, 2009)

the 85-7 EXISTS, fuckers. The ESP Guitar Company :: ESP Standard Guitars - Viper


----------



## I_infect (Sep 19, 2009)

Funny, I owned one of those, it was a 707/81-7 combo. Notice in the ad it doesn't say -7 after the 81.



nikt said:


> there is no 85-7
> 
> /thread




 lock it up already. Pointless.


----------

